

 Web 2.0/Social Media: Really guys, it's pretty simple  - blasdel
http://www.bynkii.com/archives/2009/06/web_20social_media_really_guys.html

======
newsdog
Yes it is.

Remember the playground in school where all the snotty kids and the jocks and
the bullies shunned you as a geek?

Remember the Internet you built in spite of them?

Well, they've come to take it away from you.

Sleep tight.

